
Super Mario 64 ported to MS-DOS - retro_guy
https://reddit.com/r/retrogamedev/comments/ioy5vp/super_mario_64_ported_to_msdos/
======
mcraiha
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0hiD3FD2Gg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0hiD3FD2Gg)
YouTube gameplay video

------
BearOso
It's not as cool or fast as it could be, technically, because they're just
using Mesa as a software rasterizer with the existing OpenGL engine port. It's
hilarious, though.

~~~
BearOso
Actually, in a separate repository, they DID do a custom software rasterizer.
Even better.

[https://github.com/fgsfdsfgs/sm64-port/commit/a2bd39595c2759...](https://github.com/fgsfdsfgs/sm64-port/commit/a2bd39595c27595f856ec53136e3b1330b1cdcae)

